
SRI Demonstrates the First New Rotary Transmission Design in 50 Years - webmaven
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-hardware/sri-demonstrates-abacus-rotary-transmission
======
djsumdog
I saw Rotary and thought this was an engine. Nope, transmission .. and a
pretty cool one at that. It's a really interesting design.

